

How Steve Jobs Got Away with Not Having a License Plate (2011) - dsr12
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/10/how-steve-jobs-got-away-not-having-license-plate/44224/

======
Tyrannosaurs
So (assuming that he worked this out himself or was involved in it rather than
it being something someone at Apple came up with to keep him out of trouble),
this isn't so much him saying "I don't care about your rules" as it was him
saying "screw your rules, if I don't like them I'll find a way around them".

Kind of figures in that it's Jobs saying "I'm smarter than you" more than him
saying "I don't give a..." (which given his focus on the way things were
perceived is pretty unlikely).

Dumb law though. If I had to get a new license plate for my car I could have
it printed at on the car in under an hour from leaving my seat right now (and
no, I'm not sat in a garage, I'm in the office). Why anyone thinks it might
might be reasonable to allow six months (with all the attendant issues that
come with having the car unmarked for that period) is beyond me.

~~~
dsr12
Maybe it's an old law which has not been revised to keep in sync with the
modern times.

------
arocks
Seems like taking a lot of trouble for a one-time activity (getting a
licence). Perhaps he couldn't decide on one, like he couldn't decide on how to
furnish his apartment. Given his obsession with minimalism, it is one less
detail to worry about.

------
benguild
Friend of mine also told me this story (about him just getting a new car every
6mo) from when he was working at Apple. Funny!

------
joshka
Old article from 2011. Please update title

------
general_failure
So old.

